# Now I know I have an addiction!



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Well, I have officially joined a Halloween Forum, now I know I have an addiction to this holiday! I used to just poke around in the various web sites, getting ideas, etc., now I get to actually interact with others who also love this time of year. (And I used to only start looking around as it got closer to Halloween) Now here it is only April & I have already pulled my blucky out of the closet to practice some different techniques on. 
I am looking forward to getting some more great ideas & sharing some of my own for others. I don't have a website like some of the others, but hopefully that will come in time. 
My hubby & I put on a Halloween party yearly now as we are the ones with the big pot for making chili over the fire and I decorate everywhere with lots of creepy things. 
Looking forward to chatting with everyone! Thanks for all that you do for those like us with a love for this time of year!!!
:jol:


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Welcome Lagrousome!!! I'm glad you found us.... you'll surely be addicted now....  now get to posting and have some fun


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Lagrousome! Glad you could join the rest of us Halloween addicts.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

You'll find everything you need here. Not to 'fix' your addiction, I'm talking about 'feeding' your addiction. 

Interact, have fun, there are a lot of talented people on here. 


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the site. We all started out slowly, glad to see you here.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

I don't think they have a 12 step program yet for halloween so come on in and get your fix.

Welcome!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Addiction? I don't have an addiction...

WELCOME! Just join in and start posting!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It only gets worse from here! lol

Welcome aboard


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome. We're all addicted here.

BTW.....I REALLY have to read better. I read that you host the party cause you have big pot  Made me wonder for a bit there if we were all invited to your party LOL. Just kidding..nice to meet you!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Rehab is for Quitters!
Here you can get your fix without any without any side effects........except that everyone that you know will think you're crazy.......but that's a good thing!!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howldy

No quiters here just plenty of fellow addicts. FEED THE NEED and feed it often.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Yeah nobody likes a quitter


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welocme to the forum. 
We like decorating ideas along with the prop ideas. Looking forward to seeing what you do every year. Pics, pics, pics.....


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

There's no 12-step program to get off of this addiction, so you better be ready to be in this for the long haul. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome!!!! Hope you like your new home here! There are a lot of great people here who are willing to help ya if ya need it! Just scream, someone should hear ya...... Oh, and by the way, start saving your $ for another shed, you're probably gonna need it!  LOL


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome home. I'm glad you're starting now, it's getting close!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

YAy! You found us! Now be happy and start propping.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome

A word to the wise
If it cant be fixed with hot-glue or duct tape, paper-mache over it.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Lagrousome.


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

Great to have ya!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Halloween's a great addiction, isn't it?


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Lagrousome said:


> Well, I have officially joined a Halloween Forum, now I know I have an addiction to this holiday! I used to just poke around in the various web sites, getting ideas, etc., now I get to actually interact with others who also love this time of year. (And I used to only start looking around as it got closer to Halloween) Now here it is only April & I have already pulled my blucky out of the closet to practice some different techniques on.
> I am looking forward to getting some more great ideas & sharing some of my own for others. I don't have a website like some of the others, but hopefully that will come in time.
> My hubby & I put on a Halloween party yearly now as we are the ones with the big pot for making chili over the fire and I decorate everywhere with lots of creepy things.
> Looking forward to chatting with everyone! Thanks for all that you do for those like us with a love for this time of year!!!
> :jol:


LLLOOOOVVEE the addiction, isn't it great :googly: Welcome aboard


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome. Addicted??? BAH!! Doesnt everyone love waking up in the middle of the night to write down ideas...who needs sleep anyway. Or taking up over half their basement or garage with halloween stuff or buying security equipment just to protect said halloween stuff....Thats not addicted is it? If so just lie to me.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Lagruesome ,does this mean you and your husband are the Gruesome Twosome?
As another party thrower myself.....Hope to see pics of your party and decorations.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

*welcome*

Welcome,love the name! :devil:


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

A big thank you for the warm welcome I have received! Been poking around on the forum and I am trying to find out where the best place is to make one of those wonderful Halloween websites? Who's the techie person here???? Any ideas or suggestions would be appreciated!
Thanks! And I love the "Greusome Twosome"....I may have to steal that this year for our party.....if ya' don't mind!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

don't mind at all...steal away


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome
i am not an addict------
i'm just consume in all this maddness


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Welcome Lagrousome!


----------

